# Another New Moderator!



## Pete

We're churning them out fast and furious.

It pleases me to announce that thesonandall, Chris Sundberg has joined our SOTWF staff as Moderator. Here's a clip from his bio:


> thesonandall is better known to most as Chris Sundberg, a composer, conductor, and saxophonist originally from Wyoming (the area that takes up space between Nebraska, Utah, Montana, and Colorado). He is currently pursuing a degree in Music Education (minor in composition) at the University of North Texas. In his spare time he manages, leads, staffs, and conducts the Night Flight Big Band - the only professional big band based in Wyoming. He can also be found playing with whatever musical is in town, conducting chamber groups and pit orchestras, or sleeping when permitted.


He'll be doing Mass Mover stuff, like saxismyaxe, and will have some "content expert" duties in our various Recording and Classical areas.

So, if you see that he's commented in your thread, be nice to him, mmmmkay?


----------



## Mike Ruhl

Welcome aboard, Mr. Moderator, Sir!

SOTWWF?


----------



## Chris S

Thank you, thank you. I shall do my best.


----------



## gary

Arrggghh. Like Chicken Man...they're everywhere, they're everywhere!  

Thanks for taking it on, Chris. One great thing about the job is that the pay raises come quarterly and at a high 25% a raise...based on your beginning base pay. :shock:


----------



## SAXISMYAXE

Welcome aboard Chris! Nice to have another Texan here (even if only a transplant). Hey, they can't all be native Texans.


----------



## JMac

x


----------



## Chris S

Hahaha, yes, I'm a transplant, but I'm learning.... y'all. My roommate once said to me, "Hey, cut the lights out." 

HUH?!

What he meants was turn them off.... go figure... I was getting my cordless router out.

His girlfriend once asked me to 'carry her to Wal Mart.' While she's a rather slim girl, the 2+ mile walk would have broken my back.... until I figured out that she meant she wanted a ride.

Chris S


----------



## SAXISMYAXE

Well, if you are from Wyoming you don't have that far to go. Much the same in the way of history and people ( I mean the Cowboy/horse-cattle culture). Vicariously with both of us, no doubt.


----------



## Chris S

True, though when they say (who 'they' is-I don't know) that Texas is like a whole other country.... they aren't lying. Has a very distinct culture, mindset, etc. It's hard to pin down, but Texans are very proud to be from Texas, which is more than I can say for my homestate.... most of the time when you say you're from Wyoming, people say, "Huh? Where's that?" My suitemate last year had to look in an atlas to find out where I was from, even after my beautiful description posted in my short bio above.


----------



## rogerb40uk

*Pride*

I often think it's rather odd when people tell me they are 'proud' of the country/state of their birth, as if it is some great achievement 

I am proud of having raised 3 lovely daughters, but only feel fortunate to have been born where I was!

I am proud of some of the things my compatriots have done and achieved, but certainly not *all* of them 

Just a point-of-view


----------



## Saxturtle

Roger: You ain't from around here, are you? 

thesonandall: Why do I feel this sudden and distinct need to pick you up by the head and run for a touchdown? Have we ever met???:?


----------



## Chris S

Saxturtle said:


> thesonandall: Why do I feel this sudden and distinct need to pick you up by the head and run for a touchdown? Have we ever met???:?


By all means, go for the end zone (as long as you promise to go for the two point conversion, I don't know that I could stand being kicked for the extra point).

I don't believe we've met, though it's not impossible. Is there a time/place when you think we might have?

Chris S


----------



## gary

Saxturtle said:


> Roger: You ain't from around here, are you?


LOL. Good one, Saxturtle.

Hell Fahr. Texas is the biggest (Alaska - you are just an afterthought) and best state in The Yoo Ess of Ay. It is so big most Texans have never gotten out of it...which is why they think it's the biggest and best.


----------



## Pete

gary said:


> LOL. Good one, Saxturtle.
> 
> Hell Fahr. Texas is the biggest (Alaska - you are just an afterthought) and best state in The Yoo Ess of Ay. It is so big most Texans have never gotten out of it...which is why they think it's the biggest and best.


I lived in TX for six years (White Settlement -- it's a "suburb" of Ft. Worth). Living there contibuted to my accident -- I mean "accent".

I think TX is the only state to have been an independent country ("republic") at one time. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## retread

I worked with a native Texan. His favorite saying:
"My daddy told me never ask a man if he's from Texas. If he is, he'll tell you soon enough. If he's not, there's no need to embarrass the poor SOB."


----------



## Chris S

LOL retread.

I know that Texas was a republic.... were Alaska and Hawaii? I don't know much about th epolitics involved... they were countries though right? Is that the same thing?

Chris S


----------



## AG

*ah, Texas*

yes, it was a republic (an independent country; Sam Houston it's president) for several yrs before joining the union. Hawaii was an independent country too....emphasis on "was". Alaska never was though, the U.S. bought it from Russia. Texas, when it joined the union, retained the right to later divide into 5 separate states if it so chose....I read that somewhere.

anyway, how did they persuade you to become a moderator....torture? God help you! lol, I'm joking, good luck.

(and I bought the calendar....it's kewl)


----------



## gary

AG said:


> Hawaii was an independent country too....emphasis on "was".


Ah Hawaiian history. Another example of American imperialism and local greed. Hawaii was a monarchy which was then overthrown by the bankers, merchants and descendants of the missionaries who "came to do good and did well", then was a republic until it was "annexed" by the US and became a territory (I'm from the islands and as a child it was still a territory) and then achieved statehood. After which the floodgates were opened to tourism and defaced the landscape forever.

History in a nutshell by someone who has no opinion on it at all.

BTW did I mention that when I was a kid you could stand at one end of Waikiki and look the mile-strip to diamond head and see only TWO buildings rising above the treetops!?


----------



## AG

*idle curiosity*

does the appointment of new moderators mean there were some successful escape attempts...or did a few just...uh..(shudder)...disappear?


----------



## Pete

I'm not at liberty to tell you that. 

Juuuuust kidding. As far as you know.


----------



## AG

*rofl*

I know plenty (too much); why do you think I bought the calendar?

no, the calendar is really neat; mine came a few days ago, and it has some fantastic saxophone pictures. it's a keeper even when 06 is gone. (still a bit miffed my birthday wasn't in it though)

just kidding, I quit having birthdays when they ran out of room for the candles on the sheet cakes.


----------



## Pete

Well, I did ask if there were any significant dates anyone wanted me to put in the calendar .

(I also occasionally had to delete "real" holidays in favor of some significant sax event.)

Sorry I published it too soon for the n00bz to have their birthdays on the calendar.

Changing the "holidays" on the calendar is not a trivial task. If someone wants me to add extra stuff for them, I wanna see orders for at least 5 calendars .

========

I'm very happy to have as much staff here at the SOTWF (answering the previous question: Sax On The Web Forum. I dunno where you got the other "W"). It makes the work load for everyone easier.


----------



## CMelodyMan

Congrats, Chris!


----------



## jazzbluescat

I can remember when Alaska & Hawaii were annexed, sometime during the '50s. [And the big earthquake up in Alaska.] We could've done without Texas though. The way some Texans talk we all joined them. heh


----------



## Saxturtle

Ok, Y'all...This just got funky:

I practically grew up in White Settlement, graduated from Brewer, married my High School sweetheart, in fact (she went on to her Bachelors and Masters at TWU, BTW, right down from NTSU...uhhh...UNT ). Soooo What's funky about that? I say I practically grew up there because before I came to Texas I lived in Fairbanks, Alaska. Oooohhhhh...('Twilight Zone' music begins).

Saxpix, what in tarnation were you doing in White Settlement?


----------



## CMelodyMan

Oh no! Not another Mod!


----------



## Saxland

*Wyoming*

I really enjoyed some posts Chris posted and in response to mine. Really great stuff.

Chris...... so you are from the land of the worlds largest hotsprings. The things ya learn here. I was in Wyoming in Thermopolis (yes folks its really a town) years ago for three weeks. Spent 4th of July there. Checked out Montana as well. Beautiful part of the world Wyoming, I catch myself dreaming of escaping back there......


----------



## Chris S

Yes, very wide open spaces, and while I like the..... closeness of everything in big cities (I've been to many many big cities), I think I am reluctantly.... a country boy at heart. Thermop is a very nice town, I've spent some time basking in the natural springs there, and it's nice..... once you get over the smell. There's also Yellowstone, the Black Hills (including Devil's Tower), and a few odds and ends here and there. A nice place Wyoming is.... though I must admit I like TX better, for various reasons which I won't divuldge here. 

Chris S


----------



## Saxland

*Texas*

Rumour has it that EVERYTHING is bigger in Texas


----------



## Chris S

It is bigger in Texas.... especially my sound, because there's more air down in them parts than there is up yonder. I can get a bigger breath and have it last longer since I'm used to functioning on a lot less oxygen.

Chris S


----------



## gary

thesonandall said:


> .... though I must admit I like TX better, for various reasons which I won't divuldge here.


The pulchritude at UNT is _unbelievable_. That couldn't have anything to do with your statement, does it, Chris? :albino:


----------



## Chris S

It might.


----------



## Pete

Saxturtle said:


> Ok, Y'all...This just got funky:
> 
> I practically grew up in White Settlement, graduated from Brewer, married my High School sweetheart, in fact (she went on to her Bachelors and Masters at TWU, BTW, right down from NTSU...uhhh...UNT ). Soooo What's funky about that? I say I practically grew up there because before I came to Texas I lived in Fairbanks, Alaska. Oooohhhhh...('Twilight Zone' music begins).
> 
> Saxpix, what in tarnation were you doing in White Settlement?


Father had just retired from the Air Force and was offered a job working on F-16 and F-16XL production at General Dynamics. He was a mechanic in the USAF.

I was pretty young at the time, but I still remember the 25-year-old _student_ in my 5th-grade class.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE

That's funny, my dad was in the USAF too. He was a Colonel with S.A.C., and flew B-57 Hustlers among many other bombers and fighters. I was actually born at Reese Airforce Base in Lubbock, TX. (no longer open, I don't believe, along with many other bases that have sinced closed). 
Besides being a Military brat, my roots in Texas go back to the Texas Revolution as well.


----------



## Saxturtle

OK...Now I'm freaked out! My first job out of school was at General Dynamics in the Flight Test group. The first bird I worked with was XL#2, just prior to sending her off to NASA.

Saxpics....(breathing, breathing)...I AM YOUR FATHER!

NOOOOOoooooooo.......!:shock:


----------



## Pete

Computer Boy said:


> Mom ...?


(Oh, Google it, for Heaven's sake. It's a funny movie.)

Saxturtle, you're Scottish, I take it from your profile? I'm a small percentage English, at least. Hmmm. Maybe ....

I want a pony and a plastic rocket for Christmas. You should know the address .

(Again, Google it, for Heaven's sake. It was a good movie!)


----------



## SAXISMYAXE

> Saxturtle, you're Scottish, I take it from your profile?


Me too! It's true you know, "If it's not Scottish, it's crap!":!:


----------



## Dentarthurdent

All this historical talk is most enlightening.
I always thought that 'history' was just something to hastily delete before switching off the computer:shock:


----------



## JMac

Dentarthurdent- You were certainly missed these past few months. I needed a good laugh this morning- thank you!


----------



## Dentarthurdent

Glad to be of service JMac  
I've been busy studying for a music diploma. Finished the first year last month. Year two starts in February so I may go a bit quiet again for a few months. I'll try to make as many immature posts before then as I can


----------



## alsdiego

The last one who mysteriously disappeared turned out to be a closet Kenny G fan; I understand the police are questioning Pat Metheny.


----------



## newking70

so, is there some sort of initiation rite for the new moderators? can i give him a swrilly:twisted:


----------



## Chris S

HAHAHAHAHA!


No.


----------

